
Exercise keeps your body looking young, study finds - kimsk112
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/exercise-keeps-your-body-looking-young-study-finds-n854846
======
volkk
Does it matter what kind of exercise we're talking here? Cycling is different
from simply lifting weights. Does achieving a certain heart rate matter? Or is
it achieving a certain level of muscle to fat ratio?

~~~
Buldak
For whatever reason, it seems like practically all studies about the benefits
of fitness (for health, memory, etc.) test cardiovascular fitness in
particular. I've wondered if that reflects a certain cultural bias[1].

[1] [https://psmag.com/social-justice/half-lifts-workout-says-
soc...](https://psmag.com/social-justice/half-lifts-workout-says-social-
class-85221)

